# English Schools



## Gabito (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello guys
I am new at the forum. I found here at google.

I am thinking to start an english school at australia for better general english (i am not citizen of australia also). I researhed most of schools. However lack of information, I couldnt find any real student comments about these english schools. Is there anybody or anybody's friends that have any experience about these schools?


RMIT University
Kaplan
Embassy CES
Universal English Collage
EF
University of Queensland

extra question  : what is your opinion about homestay?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Gabito,
Unless the various Universities/Colleges have provision for student feedback you will find it hard to get relevant feedback.
I think you will find most of them have a fairly formal study concept consistent with studying any subject and that may not be as conducive to improving english as less formal classes that could have more interaction.
I remember from a few weeks in Switzerland once where I studied German, the class was also a mix of nationalities and because all teaching was in German for a person like myself with very limited spoken/listening german ability it was of limited value.
I have given some ideas on improving english to Luca @ http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/5803-general-info-my-project.html and you may find something there helpful.
Homestay is also one way of being immersed with a family who will hopefully be available to converse with you in english but even staying in a youth hostel and finding some english speaking buddies is another way.
Are you coming on a visa that allows work for working with people is probably the best way to quickly adjust to english as it is spoken, and instead of or as well as a homestay you may want to consider WWOOF Australia Official Website if you are not going to be on a visa for working.


----------



## Jhonkathey (Jan 28, 2011)

I have visited once in university of Queensland. Here is its professional website for more info uq(dot)edu(dot)au


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

> what is your opinion about homestay?


I made a few extra bucks by hosting students under homestay program a few years ago. The program is good for short time visitors as well as for students who need to have a place to start somewhere. In a long terms it is very expensive and you would be looking towards shared accommodation.


----------



## Joe05 (Feb 2, 2011)

hm interesting


----------



## chopin.martin (Feb 7, 2011)

Gabito said:


> Hello guys
> I am new at the forum. I found here at google.
> 
> I am thinking to start an english school at australia for better general english (i am not citizen of australia also). I researhed most of schools. However lack of information, I couldnt find any real student comments about these english schools. Is there anybody or anybody's friends that have any experience about these schools?
> ...


I heard about RMIT... its good...


----------

